# 2012 AR's



## Slunnie

Gday Dave?

I'm looking to purchase an AR3 or an AR4 in a few months. From what I can gather this will happen at about the time of the roll over to your 2012 models. I'm just trying to confirm if this is the case for timings, and if so then when do you think I should be ordering roughly for a 2012 model in Australia. Also, will there be any notable changes for the new 2012 AR3/4 models when compared to the 2011 ones?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Superdave3T

Slunnie said:


> Gday Dave?
> 
> I'm looking to purchase an AR3 or an AR4 in a few months. From what I can gather this will happen at about the time of the roll over to your 2012 models. I'm just trying to confirm if this is the case for timings, and if so then when do you think I should be ordering roughly for a 2012 model in Australia. Also, will there be any notable changes for the new 2012 AR3/4 models when compared to the 2011 ones?
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


I don't think you'll see the AR models in Australia in a few months. It will be closer to 6 months+. Our launch date is always Sept 1st globally to coincide with Eurobike. There are a few small updates and one huge one.

Occasionally there are a few models introduced early. This is most often the case in the USA with road models and in Germany with MTBs, but elsewhere 9/1/11 is the date typically.


-SD


----------



## Slunnie

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I don't think you'll see the AR models in Australia in a few months. It will be closer to 6 months+. Our launch date is always Sept 1st globally to coincide with Eurobike. There are a few small updates and one huge one.
> 
> Occasionally there are a few models introduced early. This is most often the case in the USA with road models and in Germany with MTBs, but elsewhere 9/1/11 is the date typically.
> 
> 
> -SD


Excellent, thanks so much for this information - the big change is a total teaser that makes the timing even more of a conundrum...


----------



## Biker Dude

Slunnie said:


> Excellent, thanks so much for this information - the big change is a total teaser that makes the timing even more of a conundrum...


Now I'm intrigued too.
I was thinking of waiting to get a 2012 AR as well since it will take me some time to save enough money. I was hoping they would arrive in July, but I guess I can (unhappily) wait until Sept.


----------



## MisterC

Small change, paint.

Big change, bb30.

My guess.

Which makes me even happier with my 2011.


----------



## Slunnie

I'm guessing maybe also Ultegra Di2 to come in 2012 sometime.


----------



## tlclee

MisterC said:


> Small change, paint.
> 
> Big change, bb30.
> 
> My guess.
> 
> Which makes me even happier with my 2011.


Why's that? I'd love to have taper head tube and bb30 for a lighter crank and stiffer frame. I say that because I can see the AR flexing on my trainer vs my 09 tarmac.


----------



## Superdave3T

Biker Dude said:


> Now I'm intrigued too.
> I was thinking of waiting to get a 2012 AR as well since it will take me some time to save enough money. I was hoping they would arrive in July, but I guess I can (unhappily) wait until Sept.


Delivery dates will depend on which country you are in. 

-SD


----------



## Biker Dude

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Delivery dates will depend on which country you are in.
> 
> -SD


USA! USA! USA!


----------



## dcl10

I don't think bb30 is the big change, unless that involves a whole new frameset since they'd most likely have to make new molds, and for a frame that's due for a redesign in a few years that does not make much sense. Personally I hope Felt thinks a bit more outside the box for the AR's. The new F's are great bikes bikes, but really aside from some good stiffness to weight numbers (and that only lasts so long) not much sets them apart from the crowd. With the AR's being a bit more expensive, race oriented, and not having to maintain continuity with an alum. version I think its a great opportunity for Felt to show some of the inventiveness you see with their TT bikes.


----------



## MisterC

Could go ISP. Don't look for tapered head tubes. They hurt aerodynamics.

I don't think the AR is more expensive or race oriented than the F series.


Moving the bearings inside the frame might help with drag in the bb area.

What would be HUGE would be if they could figure out how to get the Di2 battery inside the frame.

Then I'd be all over a new one.


----------



## Biker Dude

Guess I'll look for a deal on 2011. 2012 don't seem to have changed much.


----------



## Superdave3T

MisterC said:


> Could go ISP. Don't look for tapered head tubes. They hurt aerodynamics.
> 
> I don't think the AR is more expensive or race oriented than the F series.
> 
> 
> Moving the bearings inside the frame might help with drag in the bb area.
> 
> What would be HUGE would be if they could figure out how to get the Di2 battery inside the frame.
> 
> Then I'd be all over a new one.


Internal Di2 batteries are coming. There are custom options and some pros are using them now. Tapered head tubes do not hurt aerodynamics necessarily. The Specialized SHIV uses a tapered steerer tube. It is all about mananging the airflow and adding depth if you are forced to add width. 
-SD


----------



## Pirx

SuperdaveFelt said:


> and one huge one.


Bah, so Felt will go Campy only, big deal... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## pumaking

A few changes from what my sales rep said.

The big changes will come in the time-trials bikes. The DA will be available in a lower end price point. $4000 for a DA with Dura-Ace, different carbon layup but same mold. The DA's technologies have started to trickle down to the other time trials. 

Color schemes are going to be sweet this year.


I was told the AR's stay the same, just awesome colors.


----------



## quanster42

Biker Dude said:


> Guess I'll look for a deal on 2011. 2012 don't seem to have changed much.


AARRGGHHH! a little annoyed that everyone updated aero bikes except the one that I have...I guess that's one more reason to be eying a DA since I do tri's mostly anyway. I would have gotten a new one just for BB30 though...


----------



## thebikingcello

I am getting excited for 9/1/11 now! Not that I am gonna get another Roadie or TT bike... Maybe a cross bike  haha

4000 bucks for a DA with Dura Ace? AMAZING! the B14 is 3000 bucks for dura ace. If I needed or wanted a TT bike, a B14 would be on the top of the list!


----------



## Biker Dude

Slightly off topic but I'm going to start shopping this weekend for an AR5. When I look at the sizing chart on Felts website I'm either a 51 or 54. If either one fit, how do I know the bike store is selling me the best fit versus clearing out inventory of the size they have in stock. Not that they would sell me a bike that doesn't fit, but if it's good enough why not push it on me. I've read somewhere when in doubt go with the smaller size. Is that a good rule of thumb, particularly for the AR's?


----------



## PBE

I am in the exact ame situation. the LBS has a 54 AR5 and I rode it and it will work, but I feel like iIam right between a 51 and 54. I am 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam. The 54 Should be fine for me, but I am second guessing myself.


----------



## pumaking

The LBS should measure you up and determine the best size for you. But all in all, test ride will determine whats most comfortable for you.


----------



## JShoot

*Ar4*

I'll be watching this thread close. I may be looking at an AR4 or the F4. Not sure yet.


----------



## msosbo

PBE said:


> I am in the exact ame situation. the LBS has a 54 AR5 and I rode it and it will work, but I feel like iIam right between a 51 and 54. I am 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam. The 54 Should be fine for me, but I am second guessing myself.


Those are my exact measurements and I have been riding a 54 AR4 for almost 3 years and I love it.


----------



## PBE

Thanks for the input - makes me less second guess. I may wait till the demo truck comes through, but after that there will be a new Felt under me bum!


----------

